# Jig of the year



## beejay (12 Dec 2008)

A 'must have' for any workshop 
How many times could you have used one of these :wink:
Regards, Bill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw3kpyd9 ... re=channel


----------



## Travis (13 Dec 2008)

that was amazing----He told his story and kept a stright face the whole time. (only in America)

Travis


----------



## Lord Nibbo (13 Dec 2008)

Now I wonder if we showed this video to Robin Lee he would make one before April?


----------

